# New Snow in NE Wisconsin



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

After a winter of almost no snow we finally got a nice storm on Sunday. About 9-10" and then on Monday we got 3" more. Yes, Mother Nature at her best!
Think Snow!!!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

It's great ain't it? i finally got to plow some some snow without dirt in it. It was a blast.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

tsmith;378648 said:


> i finally got to plow some some *snow without dirt in it*.


I know what you mean. We had a couple very light snows. Finally last week we got a large for the year snow fall. Was nice to see white snow.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks like you will be getting some more snow later this week.:salute:


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

Man Love the stack i put one on the 6.9 ford gotta love the thump pushing the pile and making her work


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

You gotta love stacks, it was alot of work, just wish I could of put 2 on her like a mud truck I had but wouldn't fit. With the glass packs on there, my buddies could hear me 1 1/2-2 miles away. People know if I've plowed their drive yet.


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

Do you use the Blue truck much/at all, or is it your back up??


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Old Trucks are Cool!*

Sorry Guys, I haven't been on here in a while. 
First off....Nice Ford you got there Thad! My Ford is a project truck I bought from my neighbor. It needed LOTS of work. Way more than I was planning! [Aren't they all!] But it's getting there. I did most of my plowing with it but for the deepest snow fall I used my Blazer. 
I had a friend call me to plow his driveway which had not been plowed for a week and he had 10+ inches of wet heavy snow and of coarse it had been driven on a few times too. What a ***** that was!! But the old Ford did pretty good. On my first pass the snow stopped me at 20' in the driveway put I has crawling and the blade was tripping. I backed up, angled it hard to the right and hit it again with more speed. She walked right through and I made it to the end. I had to scrape and widen it in about ten more passes put the old Ford did the job!! I think that was the tuffest job I've had in 10 years!? 
I've got the Ford up for sale now. Had a few calls but mostly tire kickers. It's tough to get a good price for these old work horses even though I dumped over $1500 in it last month!
You guys rock with the old trucks and I love them! Just something more "real truck" about them!? You know! No leather, no electric seats with heat, no CD players, ...I don't even have a working radio in this thing! BUT, I sure like the HD Dana axles and that NP205 T-case!!!
If I get any more good pix of our snow up here I'll post them!
"Old Trucks Rule"!!!


----------

